# Marlin/Petronious



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Headed out from Sherman Cove at 1130 to a beautiful day and flat seas. Stopped at a few weed lines and floating logs on the way out, but no one home. Lots of stuff washed in the water from the storms. Stopped at MP255 and put our AJs in the boat. Water was dirty, but not too bad. Trolled to Marlin, where the water was clean, but green. No takers on the troll. Current was really ripping, so didn't try chunking. Saw a couple of Yellowfin busting right at sunset. Jigged until around 1030 with no hits other than a few Hardtails. Marking lots of action, but no takers. Moved back to Petronius, where the water was dirty, but Blackfin were thick. Put just over 20 in the boat and started a slow ride back to the dock as the wind was forecast to pick up. First Light saw us about 50 miles from Sherman, so gave it some gas and had a quick bumpy ride back to the dock. I'm sure crew will post photos.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

NIce!... kinda mirrored our trip. 

The BFTs were plentifull at Petronius!


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Perfect weather. Too tired after cleaning fish to write anything else. 
Irish


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

This is a better view of the MP 255 AJ


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Just finished cleaning mine. Now have to deliver heads and carcasses to wife's friend. Thanks for coming on the trip.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*What a trip*

At my age I am surprised I could learn so much. My gear was wrong, I really needed a bean bag, I have weak arms, I feel like the fish won the boxing match. I must be old. Those were the biggest fish I ever caught and now I have a much better idea on what type of gear and rigs to use. I can't wait for round two. I'm gonna be in training. I know what a real tuna looks like and I'm glad I didn't bring my gear and get a worse beating. Thanks for letting me use the correct gear Mike or it would be funeral time for me instead of just some Ben Gay. My limited knowledge could have been the death of me but instead I had a great time and wish my little arms could have held out a little longer with the tuna dancing in front of us. We were on them and my arms failed me. (They still hurt) Oh well next time after proper training maybe I'll come out a little better. Thanks again Mike and thanks to the crew. I hope I was a good enough shipmate to see the deck again.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Glad you guys made it back safely. Great report. Nice Aj's
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice report and pics!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Dang, I missed seeing this report until now. Good job on the catch. Is this a trip you put together from the need a crew, need a ride section? I would probably be reluctant to invite people that I have never met, but thats just me. Thanks for the report.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice mess of fish mike. good job!


----------



## PlaneToSea (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks for the report!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jcasey said:


> Dang, I missed seeing this report until now. Good job on the catch. Is this a trip you put together from the need a crew, need a ride section? I would probably be reluctant to invite people that I have never met, but thats just me. Thanks for the report.



you must not have many friends.

jack


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

jcasey said:


> Dang, I missed seeing this report until now. Good job on the catch. Is this a trip you put together from the need a crew, need a ride section? I would probably be reluctant to invite people that I have never met, but thats just me. Thanks for the report.


I've put together more trips than I can count from Need A Ride Section and have met some of the finest folks and now the bestest of friends before the sun came up at the launch for the first time.

Wouldn't hesitate to use Need A Ride in the future if needed a crew but have an establish reliable call list of dependable fishing buddies these days.

Look forward to fun trips soon, keepin busy on fishable days as charter for hire but will be fishing with friends after snapper season for sure.

Jimmy


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Great trip and report Mike & crew! Those rig trips can be brutal when MP 255 Aj's are involved..haha!

Jimmy


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Never really have trouble getting a crew together for rig trips. The hardest crew to get is for the Edge on Saturdays! Go figure:001_huh: All of my regular crew I met on the Forum, as I only moved here a few years ago. Sometimes my old crew come down from MS to fish, but they fish the same water we do most of the time.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

jack2 said:


> you must not have many friends.
> 
> jack


 
Ouch.. Thanks for the compliment Jack .


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

What a haul, pretty impressive catch!


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice job Mikvi. It's good to hear petronius is still loaded with bft.


----------

